# getting into traditional achery



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well now I went and done it, I have been wanting to get into Traditional archery so this morning I bought myself a SHB Samick recurve (58” 40# draw). It came with about 2 dozen old Bear practice arrows. I got a stringer, case, hip quiver and finger tab with it too. 

I took it out to the range today to shoot it, it seemed to shoot well. I did okay for starting out with a recurve. I managed to hit the bags most of the time, even hit a couple of good groups with it. I broke 2 arrows; metal stands are hard on wood arrows. :twisted: 

I know its kind of has a light draw weight to hunt deer with, but I’m defiantly going to use it to bow fish some. I may get a high draw weight to hunt as my accuracy gets better.

I have a few questions for the traditional shooters on here. 
I know a 40 Lb draw is legal to hunt with, should I plan on getting a heavier draw weight for deer?
Wood or Aluminum arrows; I’m leaning towards wooden ones; which are best for hunting?
Where do you traditional shooters get your arrows or the supplies to make your own? 
What’s the best broadheads for wooden arrows?
Tex are you guys gonna make Epeks’ for wooden arrows? 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex are you guys gonna make Epeks' for wooden arrows?


Aaaah, probably not....

Why the hell are you up in here asking "traditional" questions? Nobody around here shoots a stick bow! :? Cept me. 8)

As far as arrows go, if you've got time and the talent, making your own wood arrows is the only way to fly. If you have neither of those two things, shoot carbon. Aluminum is so.... well, sh*tty. 40 lbs is OK for deer, but if I was you, I'd learn to shoot well with the 40# bow and then buy a 55# to hunt with. Plenty of weight, still easy to draw, and heavy enough for anything you'll encounter on this continent.

Be careful, traditional archery is a very contagious disease. :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex are you guys gonna make Epeks' for wooden arrows?
> 
> 
> Aaaah, probably not....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I thought there might be a few closet stick flippers on here. :lol: :wink:

I can make the time to make arrows but it remains to be seen if I have the talent to do it. :shock: I may need a how to book on making them or some instructions from a pro. :wink:

Would you use say Gold Tips or, are there special carbons for traditional shooters?

H**l, all hunting is a contagious disease for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex are you guys gonna make Epeks' for wooden arrows?
> 
> 
> Aaaah, probably not....
> ...


You just may not be the only one!!!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw that bow for sale on KSL, Darn near went out and bought it. The bow is made in Austrailua, I shot my first buck with a 40lb bow , You make sure the tips u shoot are razor sharp tips If you think there real sharp keep sharping, And the wood arrows are the way to go, 3 Rivers archery makes a great wood arrow, I just bought a Howard Hill Long Bow, 71 inch long 57 lbs at 28 draw, Wish I could of got it for $80.00 ,, Great buy for you on the recurve,,


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap, that's the one I bought, I didn't even have to drive down to get it. I called my buddy to see if he wanted to ride down with me and low and behold he was already rabbit hunting down near Tooele, he picked it up for me. 

I goggled it on the net before I called the guy, it seemed like a good deal on a starter bow to me. 

I'll have to check out 3 rivers' site, I'll be looking for some more arrows soon.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You just may not be the only one!!!!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Broadheads, I prefer the old Bear Razors.. Or the Black Diamond. Bear has come out with a 100 grain razor. I hear they fly super. The Diamonds are a bone breaking monster. If you sharpen the fixed bleeder blade, Fly great. Have had some real short tracking jobs with both broadheads, Just rember sharp sharp sharp,,


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet jezus marie!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Invader,, Whats that all about? Just tryin to help the guy out..


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

mojo1, welcome to the world of traditional archery. I'm a bit of a beginner too, last year was my first year with a recurve. Let me know if you want to go shoot sometime. Normally I go to SLarchery in the early afternoons before school. 
Zim, even though your messiah is in office, he hasn't legalized it yet. Stay off the pipe bro.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Invader,, Whats that all about? Just tryin to help the guy out..


He just likes saying "Sweet Jezus Marie" :?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> oldfudd said:
> 
> 
> > Invader,, Whats that all about? Just tryin to help the guy out..
> ...


He never would have thought this ******* would go low tech, he's in shock. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Aaaah, probably not....


Because you are the man. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn, still haven't seen you down at the league shoots, what have you been doing?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn, still haven't seen you down at the league shoots, what have you been doing?


That's the night his wife shaves his back hair and cut his toenails. -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn, still haven't seen you down at the league shoots, what have you been doing?


That's the night his wife shaves his back hair and cut his toenails. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
I will have to call my buddy and see if he can go. it 7 bucks right ?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


$7.50

I won't be there the next 2 shoots, I'm jetting back down home for a week. 8) I'm going to try and be there on the 27th, I'm having my knee scoped on the 26th, don't know if I'll be able to shoot that night or not.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > oldfudd said:
> ...


Exactly! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> 7.50
> 
> I won't be there the next 2 shoots, I'm jetting back down home for a week. 8) I'm going to try and be there on the 27th, I'm having my knee scoped on the 26th, don't know if I'll be able to shoot that night or not.


Im going try to make it this friday.Have fun back home.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> > 7.50
> >
> > I won't be there the next 2 shoots, I'm jetting back down home for a week. 8) I'm going to try and be there on the 27th, I'm having my knee scoped on the 26th, don't know if I'll be able to shoot that night or not.
> 
> ...


Gonna be a busy week, I have to work on my food plots, feeders, and stands, do a little snow and maybe coytoe killing and oh yah almost forgot the whole point of my trip Valentines Day! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > > 7.50
> ...


o yea dont for get that.


----------

